# do i get a student card for part-time masters?



## LB25 (8 Sep 2012)

Sorry if this is wrong forum...feel free to redirect. But does anyone know if I get a student card if I'm doing a part-time Masters course over 2 years? Thanks a million


----------



## alexandra123 (8 Sep 2012)

yes you should !


----------



## BillK (9 Sep 2012)

I got student rate on the train from Alice Springs to Adelaide a some years ago. I had finished a part-time course about a year previously at Leicester University. (I may have been helped by the fact that one of the staff at the tourist office used to live about three miles from where i was living at the time.)


----------



## TreeTiger (9 Sep 2012)

I did a part time diploma in DIT, finished last year. Got a student card which stated I was a part time student.


----------



## Vanessa (11 Sep 2012)

Completed a law degree at DIT in the evenings. Issued with a student card and availed of student entry to sports grounds, cinemas etc. You would be surprised the places that offer student discount. It all adds up e.g coffees, sandwiches, stationary discounts are available
It is about time that all the Irish people woke up and became more demanding as consumers. Discount for cash sales rather than credit card sales etc are there to be had just ask


----------



## serotoninsid (11 Sep 2012)

Yes, did a part time post graduate course a few years back - got a student card - although I cant remember ever using it...


----------



## Perplexed (11 Sep 2012)

In NUIG you need a Student Card to access the Library and have to produce it when sitting exams so I imagine it's not very different in the other colleges...

You can get discounts on buses, at cinemas, New Look, Primark and lots of other places.....always ask.  I even got into Buckingham Palace at a reduced rate


----------



## amtc (12 Sep 2012)

yeah I'm starting one tomorrow and I pick up my card then!


----------

